# Monark Super Deluxe...1943?



## chichm (Oct 14, 2018)

This Monark is sitting at the antique store up the street from my shop. From the SN (1133xx), it appears to be a '43 Super Deluxe. Other than the headlamp and seat leather, it appears to be complete and barn fresh. 

Questions before I take the dive into another winter project:

*Which headlamp should it have
*is there a better source for a headlamp than Ebay
*any better guess on the year

Thanks!


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 14, 2018)

1947 on that one.


----------



## chichm (Oct 15, 2018)

Doh! I have so many questions and now I need to retrace my steps: I found photos with those same paint markings with the bike identified as a Super Deluxe, and just now when I googled Silver King, up popped the same markings on the tank! (see below, advert from an Ebay auction)

Maybe this is a case of production stopping in '43 and restarting after the war with the same model and new SN range?? More research required, but if it is a '47, then maybe the light is this one:


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 15, 2018)

I had a 47 and that was the light on the bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Mens Deluxe Model No. 4306 and yes it had a pedestal light. Your best bet for a light is here but be prepared to give up some coin for it. V/r Shawn


----------



## chichm (Oct 15, 2018)

Whelp, here's an advert from '47 saying it's a Super Deluxe.... were all Silver king's aluMINIum frame?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2018)

chichm said:


> Whelp, here's an advert from '47 saying it's a Super Deluxe.... were all Silver king's aluMINIum frame?
> 
> View attachment 884013



Look at the photo I posted of your exact bike. A Super Deluxe had a spring fork. Monark made both aluminum and steel bikes. When referring to a "Silver King" it is usually an aluminum bike. Yours is a steel, De Luxe model. V/r Shawn


----------



## chichm (Oct 15, 2018)

I think this is penetrating my skull now:

*Deluxe = steel frame with truss forks
*Super Deluxe = steel frame with springer forks
*Silver King = aluMINIum frame

....and Monark changed their name to Monark Silver King just to add some confusion.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 16, 2018)

....and Monark changed their name to Monark Silver King just to add some confusion. 


actually they started out as a battery company, then started manufacturing aluminum bicycles in the 30's, then added steel bicycles to the line, eventually only making steel bicycles, until the late 50's when Huffy bought the company.


----------



## chichm (Oct 19, 2018)

I've been framed! The rims are beyond salvage, but everything else can be rescued. I got an excellent paint sample from underneath the rear reflector plinth so I'll take the fender over to the body shop supply and have them mix me both colours. I just need to document the layout of the white accents then the frame goes for sand blasting. All the other parts will fit in my blast cabinet and that will be my project for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 20, 2018)

piercer_99 said:


> ....and Monark changed their name to Monark Silver King just to add some confusion.
> 
> 
> actually they started out as a battery company, then started manufacturing aluminum bicycles in the 30's, then added steel bicycles to the line, eventually only making steel bicycles, until the late 50's when Huffy bought the company.



And Silver King made chainsaws and power equipment, the two companies merged before they got into bikes. Also, they revived the Silver King name for the middleweight 1955 line.


----------



## skiptooth (Oct 20, 2018)

mine is rough ! wow it looks great w/ all original stuff ,bars,truss rods ,seat, wheels, fenders ,'' non'' dog leg crank  enjoy your 47 monark ...


----------



## chichm (Nov 14, 2018)

The "before" image is at the top of this thread, here's the 'in between' photo. I got the frame back from sandblasting this morning and other than some rust pits, it's in great shape. All the sheet metal fits nicely now, so just a few stress cracks to weld up, then it will come apart again for paint.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 14, 2018)

Where are the stress cracks? I've welded on a couple of Monark frames that had a break in the weld from the seat tube to the bottom bracket. I welded from the inside of the bottom bracket to conceal the weld.

Looking great...


----------



## chichm (Nov 14, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> Where are the stress cracks? I've welded on a couple of Monark frames that had a break in the weld from the seat tube to the bottom bracket. I welded from the inside of the bottom bracket to conceal the weld.
> 
> Looking great...



stress cracks are on the rack supports and chain guard. The frame welds, and braze, are in great shape.


----------

